# Review: CatEye Volt 6000



## keipers (Sep 10, 2017)

This lumen war is getting silly and dangerous. Blind cars, trail user... I could see some user getting sued by blinding some causing the to fall.


----------



## toddonbike (Apr 10, 2010)

The cool thing about night riding is riding in the dark. With all these high lumen lights around it could be brighter than daylight. I guess it just goes along with everybody taming down the trails. This sport is just getting too easy.


----------



## fc in the house (Dec 8, 2016)

>>The cool thing about night riding is riding in the dark.

Maybe. But really, the cool thing about night riding is you get to ride your bike when the days are so short.

This has nothing to do with taming trails.

This is all about choice. Just like having those very capable full-suspension bikes. It's good that riders have the choice to ride fast and at a very high level. Or the rider can choose a hardtail and a 400 lumen light. That's fine as well.


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

I appreciate the reviews, but why don't you test the light output at multiple levels? Also test the actual run time, preferably at multiple levels. This would be very useful information.


----------



## fc in the house (Dec 8, 2016)

>>I appreciate the reviews, but why don't you test the light output at multiple levels? Also test the actual run time, preferably at multiple levels. This would be very useful information.

We used to test output levels but they are very random among manufacturers. Some have two and others have five. Some have medium at 50%. Or 60% or 30% so it ends up not being useful.

Run time is a cluster too. There is no good standard when the light is considered dead. Some shut the light down at 80% brightness, some at 50%. Some step down the light to the lower level.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

The tech behind this lamp I find intriguing. Looks like it is using some sort of massive sized emitter. I can't help but wonder why Cateye figured someone might want a lamp with 6000 lumen of output that is basically a flood beam pattern ( or so I'm led to believe ). My experience with any type of bike light tells me that if you are going to create a VERY bright bike light MOST of that light should project into the distance. Too much light in the foreground and the reflective bounce back glare becomes detrimental. At 6K lumen I can only imagine how annoying that would be. Maybe if Cateye cuts back the output and creates a lamp with more distance throw it might actually be worth buying.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Spot lights are for fast riding, and mostly road riding because you move much faster than on the mountain. For mountain biking, a flood beam is much better. This light was made with mountain bikers in mind.


----------



## Neurotoxin (Apr 8, 2016)

"Catmando" is correct--This light has WAY TOO MUCH light in the foreground at the highest power setting and it's easy to outrun this light due to the lack of throw. I think the biggest deal-breaker, however, is the incredibly noisy fan that is always running at the same setting regardless of power level. Yes, it's THAT loud.


----------



## Fasterjason (Jul 21, 2014)

The original Cateye Stadium came out around 1998, it was about 500-600 lumen and took about eight hours to charge, ballast was integrated (hard to fit in a frame) . 
The Cateye Stadium 3 came out in 2000, and had 1500 lumen and a three hour charge time, ballast was separate. 
I had both and the Stadium 3 was a game changer. Still have my Stadium 3 and it still works, just not as bright and run time is two hours now. Not bad for a 15 year old light.


----------



## Jeremy_Ellis (Jan 1, 2016)

Francis,
Can you please set ALL of your lights up at once? If you have a library system set up, I would like to "check out" this light for use.


----------



## CaveMan1 (Apr 26, 2016)

I use a combo of Maxx -D and Volt 1600 to give me the throw and width I need. Both come in way under the cost of the volt 6000 and are more than sufficient for lighting up pitch black complex trails. I cannot help thinking Cateye have gone overboard with this one but at least they are innovating. The price rules out normal consumers.


----------



## Jake_invic (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the beam pattern.Its 6000L, even without a dedicated spot, its still going to penetrate pretty deep. If it had a spot, any sudden incline would be really bright and washed out. I would bet Cateye did a ton of research on the beam pattern before choosing this and could justify their reasons. This doesn't strike me as some flash in the pan idea they just threw out to market.
Too much spot is nasty, and most mtbing does not require a lot of long distance light.
I just got this and just tried it out inside. Its really incredible in that it is extremely even. Like a universal light. Everything gets lit up.


----------



## Gabby2 (Aug 18, 2019)

Much of my riding is not off-road/MTB, but city commuting with a good 10km stretch on unlit riverside paths, where the mantra, "the more light, the better!" holds true -- the river is never far away!! In traffic, I switch the light down to 1,000lum, about just right to be seen, but if there is any doubt as to my presence on the road, a further 5,000+lum is on tap just to be sure. In Australia, I do not think this light is street-legal at 6,000+lum continuous because of the patent danger of blinding oncoming drivers, pedestrians, dogs, birds and unicorns -- the lot! True, some twats will ride with the most powerful setting blazing away, "because I can!", with no regard at all for the safety of others caught in the nuclear hotspot.


----------

